# My 3 live proiects



## Csecrist12 (Nov 22, 2019)

lucian475 said:


> Here we have 1 bike chopper,custom cruiser and custom chopper .
> 
> Custom cruiser
> 48V 1000W motor
> ...


Have you tested these bikes on the road? 
Range?
Top Speed?
Cruising Time?
Charge Time?


----------

